# First time with Cheese (Updated with Q View)



## ron50 (Nov 10, 2007)

I can say it's been an experience. Today I set out to smoke some cheese with the intention of freezing some of it for a cheese platter for turkey day.

On the menu were mozarella, sharp cheddar, monterey jack, muenster, gouda and some fontina.

I had the cheese on a vegetable rack let it sit out to room temp for a bit, set the CCSV as low as it could go and put some apple and cherry wood in.

Unfortuantely at the low temp I wasn't getting any tbs, duh. So I raised the temp to get it smoking, lowered it back down to 90 but the chunks I were using weren't going well enough before I lowered the temp.and they went out. Wound up using some cherry chips, lit them up, put some small apple chunks on top and turned off the gas. I was able to keep it between 80 and 95 for about 60 minutes. They didn't take on much color just a little darkening on the bottom and I wrapped them and put them in the fridge. I'll report back with a taste test tomorrow and some pics.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 10, 2007)

That sounds really good Ron. I need to make some for Thanksgiving week too.....thanks for the push.


----------



## squeezy (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice recovery dude!

I think with the amount of time in the smoker you should have a very respectable mild smoked variety of cheeses and I bet right here and now that they will be pretty darn good!
Can't wait to here your verdict!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 10, 2007)

just a thought, but maybe next time try sawdust........not plain.......they also have flavored sawdust.......a even lower combustion temp.......

its used alot in cold smoking


d88de


----------



## ron50 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion WD. With the wind I usually have blowing through my yard, that sawdust would probably end up on me, lol. 

Sounds like it would be ideally suited for slow smoking though to keep the temp. down. 

Next time I'm going to try Debi's suggestion and just use a couple pieces of lump with some chips in the wood tray.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 10, 2007)

2 werds........build a wind break..........err..........3 werds......no.........crap.........FOUR werds......... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







d88de


----------



## ron50 (Nov 11, 2007)

I did build a wind break, but it only cover the sides and the back. There are times when I open the smoker door to clean up and the ashes shoot out so hard it looks like it's snowing.


----------



## smoke freak (Nov 11, 2007)

When I smoke cheese in my chargriller I get very little color change. Cherry willl give better color but less flavor. 45 min in the smoke is usually enough. Also dont be too concerned with TBS when cold smoking cheese. at least Im not and the cheese always is amazing. Also (too) the longer it sets in the fridge the better it gets.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 11, 2007)

Ron -

Use the propane to light up a few coals (I use briquettes) and stagger them then use the propane to light a chunk of wood or use this stuff:

http://www.smokinlicious.com/index.p...okin%27%20Dust

I got several flavors while I was in Buffalo - nice stuff!


After you get the coals and wood going put on the cheese!


----------



## ron50 (Nov 11, 2007)

As promised I have taken some Q view of the cheeses I smoked yesteday. They definitely picked up the smoke, end pieces more so of course. I'd say it came out very good with a stronger taste then I expected considering I was using fruit woods and the short duration. I like the results though, we will see how the company likes them on Turkey Day!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 11, 2007)

Those look great Ron!


----------



## rip (Nov 11, 2007)

Great job Ron. I'm sure it will be a hit on turkeyday.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice! I might have to do some cheese!!


----------



## seaham358 (Nov 11, 2007)

Ron what brand of cheese did you use?

It looks great, nice smoke!!


----------



## squeezy (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice assortment ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Did they turn out the way you hoped?


----------



## ron50 (Nov 11, 2007)

I didn't really notice on most of them. 

The cheddar was Cabot, not sure on the jack and the muneter and the rest look like they were cut from a cheese wheel.


----------



## ron50 (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes they did. I didn't have high expectation since it was the first time.

They were smokier then I thought they would be, but not in a bad way.

The only way I can put it was that it was more intense then I expected for the type of wood. With apple and cherry I expect a mild flavor, this was more intense like pecan or even hickory.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks great Ron! Cheese does suck up the smoke fast, you have to go really light. I really like horseradidh cheddar smoked best - it's already strong flavored but the smoke makes it even better!


----------



## squeezy (Nov 12, 2007)

Wonder what maple would be like or even alder with cheese?


----------



## ron50 (Nov 12, 2007)

Alder would be great I think, the milder wood the better. As Debi said, cheese picks the smoke up quickly.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks good now I want to try cheese as I am a cheese fanatic.


----------

